# Google- MA-based Dynogen files for bankrupcy - FierceBiotech



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">MA-based Dynogen files for bankrupcyFierceBiotech, DCThe company, which had been developing treatments for *irritable bowel syndrome* and other digestive disorders, raised a total of $67 million during its six-year run. Documents filed by the company reveal it has just $18393 in assets, most of which is *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

